# Yamaha OX66 Saltwater Series 200hp



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yesterday, while I was running @ 4800 rpm, my motor stalled momentarily. I brought the throttle back to center and then forward again to begin going again. The motor didn't shut off though. It did this twice during a 30 minute period. Any ideas?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Plugs?


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

The motor seems to idle fine. When I got back to the marina, I let it idle for approx. 6-8 minutes. It didn't miss any. Think the plugs could be fouled?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Just a guess, 

my rule with a 2 stroke: when in doubt, change the plugs....


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Will check it out this evening and will post update. Thanks...


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Checked my oil resevoir before launching this evening and it wasn't empty, but it was low. Topped it off. Plugs seemed fine. Ran around for about an hour with no problems. Any chance that it could've been that the oil resevoir was low and it could have caused the motor to hesitate momentarily?


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope. Depending on the year, The O2 sensor can cause some strange things also. I would recommend running some ring free by Yamaha through the system to clean the fuel system, injectors, and carbon deposits. Add it to your fuel tank. It isn't the cheapest, but it works very well. This is a good place to start after plugs. See Kenny at Emerald coast, he should have some Ring Free.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

I will ASAP. Much obliged. Be safe...


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

And I do have some ring free,, that is an excellent suggestion David,,, come on by and ill hook ya up,,,,:usaflag


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Will do. How much do I add to my tank...113 gallons?


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Read the container. I like to add a little more.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

1 oz. per 15 gallons. Does it matter if you add the Ring Free before filling your tank or after?


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

No it does not. When you transport the boat, it will mix in the tank good.


----------



## Misn1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks...


----------

